# Want to kill a ping job, kill:argument should be jobs or process id's



## freeink (Nov 25, 2019)

after "ping www.bing.com"  I use ctrl+c to suspend it 
What is the correct  terminate command to input?  
 "kill ping"    kill:argument should be jobs or process id's


----------



## trev (Nov 25, 2019)

CTRL-C terminates ping, it doesn't suspend it.


----------



## gpw928 (Nov 25, 2019)

Google "unix signals" will illuminate the subject. So will the on-line manual pages: `man man`l

In Unix, signals provide a generic mechanism for providing external, unsolicited, input to a running process.  Processes are divided into:

the process you are currently running in the foreground (which requires no additional identification); and
any other process (you will generally have automatic rights to send signals to those that you own).
The command `stty -a` will show the keyboard input required to send a signal to the process you are currently running in the foreground.  Look at the "cchars".

These "cchars" can be tailored to your individual choice, but most people leave them set at their default values.  See stty(1)().

See kill(1)() for how to send a signal to any running process, and signal(3)() for the list of signals available.

The short answer to your question is that typing "^C" generally sends signal SIGINT to the process you are running, and SIGINT will generally terminate the process.

If you wish to kill a process by name, see killall(1)().


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2019)

freeink said:


> after "ping www.bing.com"  I use ctrl+c to suspend it
> What is the correct  terminate command to input?



Why not try `$ ping -c 3 bing.com` and limit your ping thing instead?


```
$ ping -c 3 bing.com
PING bing.com (13.107.21.200): 56 data bytes

--- bing.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```


----------



## scottro (Nov 25, 2019)

To kill by name, there is also pkill. The kill command uses PID, but pkill uses the name of the process.  For ping itself Trihexagonal's suggestion seems easiest to me ping -c 3 or ping -c 2 (or even ping -c 1 if one response is enough for you) to limit the amount of times ping is sent.


----------

